# New Cherry Bowl



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Recently turned this cherry bowl. Been quite some time since I turned a bowl so I wanted to get back and just have some turning fun.Bowl is approx 21/2"hx81/2" diameter with poly finish. Mitch


----------



## Roefa (Sep 14, 2007)

What kind of Router did you use to make that, Mitch ???
(Just Kidding) Good job !
Roger


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice clean bowl Mitch, I reall y like the shape on that one. 

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice looking bowl Mitch. Simple form and the wood has good color. Well done.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Roefa
Lol.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Corey
As always, thank you Corey. Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Bernie
Thanks Bern. To be honest with you my taste toward turnings tends to lean towards the simple forms for some reason, but they don't seem to create much excitement so we all try to do more complex turnings, if that is the correct word for it. Thanks again. Mitch


----------

